# Happier with IVI Alicante - but now my lining is too thin!!



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi, Lara says she's found a donor for me (yippee!) and I feel far less stressed about it all. She reckons ET should happen next Wed or Thurs, but I had my scan today and my thickness is only 5.8mm.

So I've been told to take 9mg daily (I was on 6mg daily) and I'm booked for another scan on Monday. 

Has this happened to anyone else - and did your lining miraculously thicken in time? I think I'm going to be really gutted if they cancel this. 

Anyone know the reasons why lining might be too thin?

thanks a lot,
Oxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine was slow to thicken for my FET. Increasing the oestrogen sorted it out, plus I did some acupuncture and made sure i drank plenty.

Good luck!

xx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Your lining should be fine, Spanish clinics only require a 5 or 6mm lining anyway, its the uk clinics that want it thicker! It will be thicker by next week , youll see! Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot for replying ladies - I'll try to be more positive   and hope my lining is thicker tomorrow. 

Like everyone else on this site, we've been trying for so long and I'm so fed up with all this that even a minor setback like thin lining is enough to make me depressed and stressed out. I must know about 15 people who have had babies in the last two years - for some of them, IVF worked first time - and after a while it gets you down when nothing seems to work for you. 

I'm hoping DE is the answer! 

Olivx


----------

